# IKAWA home or Gencafe?



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

looking for a home roaster I can use to experiment with and sample roast with a view to roasting on a larger scale.

any input or recommendations on these two roasters? Or any recommendations for others?

thanks


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Need more information really - what are you roasting on for your larger batches? Is the sample roaster to try a variety of beans and gain an insight into their potential or are you trying to build profiles on a smaller scale that will translate to a larger roaster?

Both the Gene Cafe and the Ikawa Home are somewhat limited in their ability to control a roast.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking to test the potential of new beans and perhaps create a profile to base a larger roast off of, and a 10kg probat or toper gas.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

In that case you're probably best off with something like a Cormorant CR600, Huky 500 or Kaldi Fortis. The Cormorant is made here in the UK - but here's a bit of a waiting list.

Or you could look out for a Chinese or Turkish 1kg machine on Ebay.

I use a Kaffelogic (fluid bed - air roaster) and roast 100g samples - this gives me a good idea of the potential in a bean. But profiles don't translate to a drum gas roaster - neither does the Ikawa.

Big difference in price between a 10kg Probat and a Toper...

Cheers Phil


----------

